# Veronica



## vemarr28

*Hi Everybody* 

*How do you write Veronica in the script of your language?*


I'm doing a T-shirt with my name on it in different languages. Can somebody help me with that and write "Veronica" in the script of your language? please. 
Ah! Dont forget to mention the name of your language beside my name written please 

*Thank you very much in advance *

*"VERONICA"*

*---------------------------------------*

*Hola a todos *

Estoy haciendo una playera con mi nombre con la escritura en diferentes idiomas, ¿Alguien me podría ayudar con esto porfavor?.
Ah no se les olvide decirme el nombre de su idioma a lado de mi nombre escrito

Muchas gracias por anticipado
*Veronica*


----------



## Delavaca

Hola Veronica,

Tu nombre en coreano seria 베로니카(ve ro ni ca).


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese: ヴェロニカ

Thai: เวอโรนิก้า


----------



## yasemin

Veronika ....... in Turkish


----------



## vemarr28

Thank you very much  My t-shirt will look great


----------



## Tamar

In Hebrew:  ורוניקה


----------



## Joannes

Devanagari script: बेरोनीका
Arabic script: بيرونيكا


----------



## Saluton

Russian/Bulgarian:

*Вероника*


----------



## sletvana

véronique en français...


----------



## vemarr28

Hi everybody.
Thanks to all of you who already replied. My T-shirt will look nice.
Hope more people help me with that
Veronica


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

Joannes said:


> Devanagari script: बेरोनीका
> Arabic script: بيرونيكا


 
Why did you put long a in Devanagari script? If you were only to transcribe the name from another language you would just use the form of the first language and adapt it to the writing of language in question. Or maybe you put long a because it's a female name and there is long a stem in Sanskrit which is feminine.


----------



## Joannes

dihydrogen monoxide said:


> Why did you put long a in Devanagari script? If you were only to transcribe the name from another language you would just use the form of the first language and adapt it to the writing of language in question. Or maybe you put long a because it's a female name and there is long a stem in Sanskrit which is feminine.


For phonetic reasons: short /i/ and short /a/ are often pronounced quite central in practically all languages that use Devanagari, certainly compared to the Spanish vowels.


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

What would be the deference if you'd use short vowels.


----------



## kusurija

yasemin said:


> Veronika ....... in Turkish


In Czech and Lithuanian too: Veronika.
 or in Czech: Rozrazil (this plant name)


----------



## vemarr28

Hi everybody,

Thanks for your help.
Does anybody want to help me too?
Veronica


----------



## sokol

In all Slavic languages it is, depending on script used, one of those, both mentioned already:

Veronika
Вероника

(Because a written /c/ in Slavic would be pronounced /ts/.)
In Austria the name is written, short form, as:

Vroni
(= /froni/)

French:
Véronique

Further you may try out this site to type with completely foreign alphabets:
http://www.lexilogos.com/clavier/deutsch.htm
You may not represent 'Veronica' as written in those languages but I guess your friends won't notice. 
This is typed with Armenian clavier:
Վէրոնիկա
and is 'Veronica' transcribed (but most likely not like it should be written in Armenian).

In IPA (International Phonetic Alphabet) you get those:

fʁoˑni
vɛˈrɔnika
vɛˈɹɔnika
vɛʁoˈnik

and many more


----------



## mcibor

In Polish: Weronika

we don't have letter V in Polish alphabet


----------



## vemarr28

Thank you very much to all of you  is there anyone else who wants to help me?
Veronica
Keep smiling


----------



## mcibor

VERÓNICA: Spanish form of Latin Veronica, meaning "bringer of victory."
  VERÔNICA: Portuguese form of Latin Veronica, meaning "bringer of victory."
  VERONICA: Latin form of Berenice, meaning "bringer of victory." From an early date, it was influenced by the Church Latin phrase veraiconia, "true image," resulting in the invented legend of St. Veronica, who was said to have wiped Christ's face on his way to Calvary and found an image of his face on the towel.
  VERONIKA: Slavic form of Latin Veronica, meaning "bringer of victory."
  VERONIQUE (Véronique): French form of Latin Veronica, meaning "bringer of victory."

Found on http://www.20000-names.com/female_v_names.htm


----------



## Hermocrates

In Italian, that would be simply "Veronica" 


Rye


----------



## elroy

Joannes said:


> Arabic script: بيرونيكا


 We usually use ف, and not ب, to transliterate _v_, so it would be فيرونيكا.


----------



## Agró

Catalan: Verònica


----------



## Akis

Ukrainian- Веронiка.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Βερενίκη»* [ve.ɾeˈni.ci] (fem.) which -interestingly enough- is the Macedonian/Egyptian (Ptolemaic) form of the name. The NW/Macedonian variant has prevailed over the Classical/Koine/Attic/Ionic *«Φερενίκη»* [fe.ɾeˈni.ci] (fem.) < *«Φερενίκη» Pʰĕrĕníkē* (fem.) < Classical v. *«φέρω» pʰérō* + Classical fem. *«νίκη» nī́ké*.
Colloquially, the Romance form *«Βερόνικα»* [veˈɾo.ni.ka] (fem.) is sometimes used.


----------



## Zareza

In *Romanian *

Veron*i*ca 
 V*e*ra - short name


----------



## AndrasBP

Georgian: 

ვერონიკა (Veronika)


----------



## Zareza

In Chinese

维 罗 尼卡    
Wéi luō ní kǎ


----------



## Ballenero

Since in Basque language there is neither /c/, nor /v/:

Euskera: Beronika


----------

